# 135 MF and 265 MF Hydraulic problems



## treebutcher (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi 

I have a 135 MF and my father has a 265 MF. We have both had the exact same experience this week. Normally here in NS we get some cold weather but this week has been around -15F steady. The tractors start and the 3 point hitch arms work first thing but after around 10 minutes they slow down to a crawl and loose all their lifting power. I'm running John Deer transhydraulic fluid and he is using New Holland fluid. I was thinking the filter was plugged (screen on the 135) but they both start out normally. The fluid must thicken with use? We left the PTO running for an hour on the 265 and it started to work again. Anybody have any thoughts on this?

Thanks 
Brad


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

check out the thread re frozen hydraulics above yours

oldguychuck


----------

